# My beginners photo's + your help



## ineedhelp

*can you change my life*​
yes2942.03%no4057.97%


----------



## ineedhelp

*Hi peeps i have done outher welcome posts befor askin for your help but i have got some photos and i am starting agen,,,,*

*Well i am 14 years old and i want to loose weight and bulk upp and have the wild guns eny teenage boy would dream for,,,,,,,,*

*To make sure i dont get eny fisrt negative reply's i go on 3 mile runs everyday and lift weight when i can *

*ok below shud be mystarters pics of parts of my body i want to work on and i hope all of you can help and give me suggestions on bulking up ,, maybee a program to follow *

*thankyou,,,*


----------



## ineedhelp

Enybody help me


----------



## doyle369

post up your daily diet


----------



## solidcecil

what is your typical dayly diet mate?


----------



## Tom1990

You an help your self, by your diet alone. read the diet section on losing weight - pscarbs approach to timed carbs etc..


----------



## ineedhelp

Well tbh i have no breakfast ,,,, dinner=pasta basisalo sause ,, tea ,, curry or spagettie bollonais or something


----------



## ineedhelp

eny1 help ,, recently i lost abit of weight and that is why i have the roll under my arm


----------



## doyle369

ineedhelp said:


> Well tbh i have no breakfast ,,,, dinner=pasta basisalo sause ,, tea ,, curry or spagettie bollonais or something


no lunch?

no snacks?


----------



## Jake H

well mate 2 start off with im guessing your around 20% body fat; i think you should reduce that to 12% thus focusing on cardio with no weights at the moment. Others may disagree with me on here but thats the way i have done it and i have abs...

i would suggest doing your cardio first thing on morning as it fries fat then afterward have a your breaky.


----------



## ineedhelp

well lunch is pata ,,, and i snack on stuff like toast and stuff or fruit


----------



## Jake H

ineedhelp said:


> Well tbh i have no breakfast ,,,, dinner=pasta basisalo sause ,, tea ,, curry or spagettie bollonais or something


sort ya breakfast out mate, im 15 and i manage it so u can.


----------



## Jake H

ineedhelp said:


> well lunch is pata ,,, and i snack on stuff like toast and stuff or fruit


snack on lean protien not white bread toast. the fruit is good mate  i find the fiber gets me full.


----------



## ineedhelp

thankyou jake its good to get advise from someone around the same age as me ,,,,, wah lean protine could i snak on,, and wah should i take for my breakfast


----------



## Tom1990

pasta will make you fat. eat meat. every 3 hours whilst your awake, make sure u eat some meat (eg.1 tin of tuna) curry is ok once a week but its not too good for you if you want to lose fat.ditch the pasta and try to eat a meat chicken/fish/turkey/beef etc.. with vegetables. you will lose your bussums in no time


----------



## Jungle

A bowl of porridge without loads of sugar piled in! and a couple of eggs would be a good start.

Obviously eggs on the side


----------



## ineedhelp

what could i do in the morning for typical cardio ??


----------



## Tom1990

Jungle said:


> A bowl of porridge without loads of sugar piled in! and a couple of eggs would be a good start.
> 
> Obviously eggs on the side


 unless your ronnie coleman


----------



## ineedhelp

what could i do in the morning befor breakfast for typical cardio


----------



## Jungle

ineedhelp said:


> what could i do in the morning for typical cardio ??


Get yourself a skipping rope and do a good 20-30mn session or go for a jog for the same amount of time. Try and do this 3 times a week


----------



## Jake H

ineedhelp said:


> thankyou jake its good to get advise from someone around the same age as me ,,,,, wah lean protine could i snak on,, and wah should i take for my breakfast


basically for breakfast make this your only carb meal have porridge or a healthy ceral with 2 scrambled eggs or a protien shake. lean protien is stuff like chicken turkey sliced cooked meets or if convenience is an issue just take a shake.


----------



## Jungle

sickchest90 said:


> unless your ronnie coleman


eewww the thought of it


----------



## Jake H

ineedhelp said:


> what could i do in the morning befor breakfast for typical cardio


whats free? hardest cardio there is - run. long at a reasonable jogging pace not quick so your nailed after 7 mins you want to be doing 30- 45 mins


----------



## robisco11

im not sure i would try and lose weight if i were you

id just clean my diet up, train hard and get 4 cardio sessions in per week.

You could diet but to be honest you've got nothing to diet down to, you'd just end up looking very skinny. Just keep training hard for a while and you might find you gain some muscle whilst dropping bodyfat. You only 14 dieting down isnt what you need yet.


----------



## ineedhelp

Thankyou robisco i wasent thinking of dieting i just wanted to get a good clean diet ,,,, thankyou all if u have eny moor tips or hint plese post

thankyou


----------



## Guest

agree with rob get a good compound routine under ya belt with a little bit of hiit training

but your diet is terrible mate, hopefully youve got that sorted by now, food before training


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> im not sure i would try and lose weight if i were you
> 
> id just clean my diet up, train hard and get 4 cardio sessions in per week.
> 
> You could diet but to be honest you've got nothing to diet down to, you'd just end up looking very skinny. Just keep training hard for a while and you might find you gain some muscle whilst dropping bodyfat. You only 14 dieting down isnt what you need yet.


how many 14 year old girls appreciate 48 inch chest and guys who weight 15 stone? i think they prefer abs mate...


----------



## jamie seagia

i find that sit ups in the morning are the best to develope abs m8


----------



## robisco11

ineedhelp said:


> Thankyou robisco i wasent thinking of dieting i just wanted to get a good clean diet ,,,, thankyou all if u have eny moor tips or hint plese post
> 
> thankyou


basically just clean it up

your at school so it will be hard, for now though you could do something loike this

meal1- breakfast- oats, eggs, shake

meal2- (at school, break or something)- 2w/mbread, meat, handful of nuts

dinner- lean meat, salad (not sure what school dinners are like)

afternoon- same as meal2

dinner (home)- sweet potato, lean meat, lots of veg

before bed- quark, PB

thats very very basic, i know it'll be hard with school but if you go for 5/6 meals like that you should get by.


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> how many 14 year old girls appreciate 48 inch chest and guys who weight 15 stone? i think they prefer abs mate...


why does it have to be for girls? maybe he trains to be the best he can.

anyway, while his little mates have abs because they dont eat, he could just military press them in front of those girls!! fcuk thier abs mate!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

everyone on here wants to help but you have to answer questions properly. you have annoyed me in the last page because when someone asks you `what is your diet` you just answered `no breakfast, curry or something`. wtf. there is millions of threads on here if you have a look at how people answer that question. sorry for the rant but everyone was thinking it. jack


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> why does it have to be for girls? maybe he trains to be the best he can.
> 
> anyway, while his little mates have abs because they dont eat, he could just military press them in front of those girls!! fcuk thier abs mate!


and to be the best you can be you dont want to be unfit cardio wise with a belly thanks to bulk at his age. Btw i probs eat 4000+ cals a day and i 8% bf all year round...

spot on diet btw mate that you recommended though ad in vits etc maybe?


----------



## Jungle

What access to facilities do you have mate?


----------



## ineedhelp

I have acsees to the great outdoors ,,,, weights ,,, press-up stilts ,,,,balence ball

and outher do at home cardio


----------



## Jake H

try and get yourself a home pull up bar there unbeatable


----------



## ineedhelp

i am goin on a jog in the morning and if it is possible at my weight do some us navy style crunches ??


----------



## doyle369

good luck mate

your English is poor btw


----------



## Tommy10

weightsjack said:


> everyone on here wants to help *but you* *have to answer questions properly.* *you have annoyed me* in the last page because when someone asks you `what is your diet` you just answered `no breakfast, curry or something`. wtf. there is millions of threads on here if you have a look at how people answer that question. sorry for the rant but *everyone was thinking it.* jack


..everyone was not thinking it, this is a 14 year old kid asking, begging in fact for advice on everything, hes obviously new to all of this , hence the reason hes asking for help, as many, many of us have at one stage, instead of getting annoyed, get supportive, don't be so quick to judge. Luckily there have been some good responses from other guys who understand his age, being at school and have tailored their replys to suit.


----------



## Jungle

Kool, try this for 4 weeks. Basic, but I can guarantee it will be effective

Mon - jog/run 30-40mins (warm up and stretch when finished)

Tues - Weights. Do 3 sets of each, 12-15reps Squats, DeadLift, Chest Press, Shoulder Press, Bent Over Row

Weds - 20 min skip with 10 minutes ab work

Thurs - Rest

Fri - jog/run as monday

Sat - Weights as tuesday

Sun - Rest

Don't go too heavy with the weights until you have good control and form with them


----------



## cecil_sensation

id be tempted to lift some heavy weights i find they increase heart rate more quickly


----------



## ineedhelp

pelayo thankyou for explaining everything


----------



## ineedhelp

thankyou jungle i will try it out and see if it works with me and my new diet ,,, should this programe be done in the morning befor breakfast


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

Pelayo said:


> ..everyone was not thinking it, this is a 14 year old kid asking, begging in fact for advice on everything, hes obviously new to all of this , hence the reason hes asking for help, as many, many of us have at one stage, instead of getting annoyed, get supportive, don't be so quick to judge. Luckily there have been some good responses from other guys who understand his age, being at school and have tailored their replys to suit.


he said in his first post that he had done other threads so he has obviously read the site so he knows what goes on! i wasnt quick to judge becasue i read the thread from start to finish and all answers are no more than one sentence.

I know, ive only been on the site for a few months and i ask questions ALL the time so im not saying that. he should answer PROPERLY so he gets more out of this thread. simple.


----------



## ineedhelp

wish me luck guys ,, in 2 weeks i am going on holiday to eygpt for 2 weeks with free gym in the hotel should i use it most of the time and use the all inclusive accsess to the dinning hall to eat all high protines and food


----------



## Tommy10

weightsjack said:


> he said in his first post that he had done other threads so he has obviously read the site so he knows what goes on! i wasnt quick to judge becasue i read the thread from start to finish and all answers are no more than one sentence.
> 
> I know, ive only been on the site for a few months and i ask questions ALL the time so im not saying that. he should answer PROPERLY so he gets more out of this thread. simple.


im sure he will get the hang of it when his knowledge grows and he understands certain terms better...give him time.


----------



## Jungle

ineedhelp said:


> thankyou jungle i will try it out and see if it works with me and my new diet ,,, should this programe be done in the morning befor breakfast


Ideally the cardio yes, but I know what its like, getting up in the morning is'nt easy. So if you miss it, do it when you finished school.

The weights are probably best to do in the afternoon or evening.

If you have any questions about the weight exercises go to www.exrx.net there are detailed explainations and clips of each exercise.

Like I said, try it for 4 weeks. Keep a log of how you get on, on here.

Weigh yourself now and keep a log.

And listen to the advice on diet, I know its hard cuz your at home, just try your hardest to cut out the cr*p like crisps and sweets etc and eat more fruit, veg...AND A GOOD BREAKFAST IS KEY!!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

Pelayo said:


> im sure he will get the hang of it when his knowledge grows and he understands certain terms better...give him time.


yeah doesnt take long. :beer:


----------



## ineedhelp

thankyou jungle

i will post my progress on this tread so will some off you plese suscribe to it


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

good luck mate but answer those questions!


----------



## ineedhelp

:thumbup1:yes will do jack


----------



## Tommy10

weightsjack said:


> yeah doesnt take long. :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## Jungle

ineedhelp said:


> thankyou jungle
> 
> i will post my progress on this tread so will some off you plese suscribe to it


Yeh, I will. So when are you starting? :thumb:


----------



## ineedhelp

i will try my best getting up in the morning for a run :blink: :blink:


----------



## Jungle

ineedhelp said:


> i will try my best getting up in the morning for a run :blink: :blink:


Good luck man! JUST DO IT


----------



## ineedhelp

i am 11stn 2lbs i want to get that down to 10stn as fast as i can then maybee loose moor after that


----------



## ineedhelp

:thumb: :thumbup1:so i will try the program u give me jack and fingers crossed i will see some changes


----------



## ineedhelp

:thumbup1:sorry i ment jungle not jack


----------



## Jungle

Hope the jog went well mate. Send a message to one of the mods to see if they can move this thread to the correct section for you, or it may be deleted soon.

Or you could start a new one.


----------



## ineedhelp

The jog went great ,,,, underestimated myself 3 mile no rest , bowl of porege and a bannana when i got back then my luch was 2 chicken filets and my tea was gammon steak with potato's and veg ,

jungle :

should i do tuesday tommorow and just keep going from when i started


----------



## Guest

good start, get some eggs in your breakfast mate, need protein in there


----------



## ineedhelp

:thumb k m8 will do


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> and to be the best you can be you dont want to be unfit cardio wise with a belly thanks to bulk at his age. Btw i probs eat 4000+ cals a day and i 8% bf all year round...
> 
> spot on diet btw mate that you recommended though ad in vits etc maybe?


i never said neglect cardio, i simply stated he doesnt, imo, need to be losing weight.

vits are a must

tbh the diet i put up isnt one id advocate usually, its decent, but by no means ideal. However being at school its the best you could do, as i know it isnt possible to eat what you want when you want.


----------



## ineedhelp

Thankyou guy's .... went running but i am starting officaly tommorow beginning with a 3 mile run in the morning the porege for my breakfast then turky sandwitch for my dinner (ano its bread but iv got sportsday tommorow and there isnt a canteen to purchase meals from)

then in the afternoon probly srambled eggs and wholemeal toast , then some abb work in the afternoon


----------



## ineedhelp

Thankyou for all your help ppl ,, i am currently trying out a program for 4 weeks and i will post my beggining and end photo's and hope you can see a change in me

Just like to thank you all for the reputation and if you have eny moor tips for me plese post.


----------



## robisco11

what does this 4 week routine look like bud?


----------



## ineedhelp

Mon - jog/run 30-40mins (warm up and stretch when finished)

Tues - Weights. Do 3 sets of each, 12-15reps Squats, DeadLift, Chest Press, Shoulder Press, Bent Over Row

Weds - 20 min skip with 10 minutes ab work

Thurs - Rest

Fri - jog/run as monday

Sat - Weights as tuesday

Sun - Rest

Av you got a suggestion program for me ?? robico


----------



## ineedhelp

its a good program but it dosent feel like i am doin anouth ,, eny1 got owt 2 add to it


----------



## bowen86

doyle369 said:


> good luck mate
> 
> your English is poor btw


and the over,,,,, usage,,,, of,,,, commas,,,,

,,

,,,

,,,,

,,,,, :cursing:


----------



## ineedhelp

its a good program but it dosent feel like i am doin anouth ,, eny1 got owt 2 add to it

i would love your help

I want abs fast eny tips


----------



## robisco11

ineedhelp said:


> Mon - jog/run 30-40mins (warm up and stretch when finished)
> 
> Tues - Weights. Do 3 sets of each, 12-15reps Squats, DeadLift, Chest Press, Shoulder Press, Bent Over Row
> 
> Weds - 20 min skip with 10 minutes ab work
> 
> Thurs - Rest
> 
> Fri - jog/run as monday
> 
> Sat - Weights as tuesday
> 
> Sun - Rest
> 
> Av you got a suggestion program for me ?? robico


where did you get this from?

tbh im not sure how effective it would be. Id go for a push/pull/legs

day1- flat bench, incline bench, seated DBpress, skullcrushers

day2- cardio

day3- deadlifts, barbell rows, chins, barbell curls

day4- cardio

day5- squats, leg press, SLDL, calf raises

day6- cardio or rest

day7- cardio

id do the cardio on your rest days before breakfast for 30-40 minutes, nothing too intense.


----------



## Guest

I started young with dumbells but never took it serious till 18.

I would just recommend a healthy diet for you as you might still be growing!

All the best


----------



## ineedhelp

:thumb: :whistling:any ab tips m8 + not got fasilatise for leg press


----------



## robisco11

ineedhelp said:


> :thumb: :whistling:any ab tips m8 + not got fasilatise for leg press


tips for abs- heavy deadlift and squats, good diet and some cardio thrown into the mix. More than enough.


----------



## ineedhelp

thankyou m8 :thumb:

moor rep for you lol


----------



## robisco11

no worries pal, getting into good habits now will help you in the years to come!


----------



## ineedhelp

Thankyou everyone and i will get back to you all soon with my progress

robisco will get intouch with you soon on my progress and if i need enymoor help


----------



## BillC

Right I'm gonna throw a spanner in the works but look, you are only 14 and from the looks of things going through puberty(puffy nips). Doing weights at this stage can be detrimental to your health as your bones are still soft and you are still growing, it can stunt your growth! Stick to cardio 3 times a week, stick to sit ups and press ups, maybe take up a martial art as that'll soon shed the weight and diet wise, just try to eat a bit healthier. Skipping brerakfast is a no no, get some porridge down. I was a bit chubby when 13/14 , slimmed down through cardio. I was still growing at 16 and was only 5'4" when I left school, was 6' at eighteen, you just don't know if you are going to have a growth spurt and that little bit of weight will vanish when you do.


----------



## ineedhelp

i understand what your getting at m8 + all i want is a set of abs and i asked for help.


----------



## robisco11

BillC said:


> Right I'm gonna throw a spanner in the works but look, you are only 14 and from the looks of things going through puberty(puffy nips). Doing weights at this stage can be detrimental to your health as your bones are still soft and you are still growing, it can stunt your growth! Stick to cardio 3 times a week, stick to sit ups and press ups, maybe take up a martial art as that'll soon shed the weight and diet wise, just try to eat a bit healthier. Skipping brerakfast is a no no, get some porridge down. I was a bit chubby when 13/14 , slimmed down through cardio. I was still growing at 16 and was only 5'4" when I left school, was 6' at eighteen, you just don't know if you are going to have a growth spurt and that little bit of weight will vanish when you do.


i dont agree.

iv done plenty of reading and there are no facts to back this up. I played rugby in an academy from 13 and we did weights, many of my friends have been lifting weights religiously for years starting at 13 and 14 and they've had no problems.


----------



## ineedhelp

i agree with robisco in this matter

billc i will give you rep for caring about me


----------



## Guest

robisco11 said:


> i dont agree.
> 
> iv done plenty of reading and there are no facts to back this up. I played rugby in an academy from 13 and we did weights, many of my friends have been lifting weights religiously for years starting at 13 and 14 and they've had no problems.


I think its true.


----------



## robisco11

^Andy said:


> I think its true.


its true that weights stunt growth?


----------



## Guest

Well if its putting pressure on your bones before they casn harden and allow you to grow then sure.

Stick a weight on a climbing plant and I bet it never leaves the ground


----------



## BillC

robisco11 said:


> its true that weights stunt growth?


Depends how much you mean, doing heavy weights like max deadlifts and heavy squats, that cause bones to become more dense too young close the epyphisis part of the bone stopping it from growing. Just like taking roids closes them off too. Just as a matter of interest, are you shorter than your Dad or taller?

Edit: I'm the short **** in my family (dad 6'3, bro 6'4, sister 5'10) but it was smoking that stumped me!


----------



## robisco11

^Andy said:


> Well if its putting pressure on your bones before they casn harden and allow you to grow then sure.
> 
> Stick a weight on a climbing plant and I bet it never leaves the ground


poor analogy, comparing the human skeletal structure to that of a plant. If you can show me or direct me towards any scientific study that categorically proves that weightlifting can stunt growth i will accept it. You have a trawl around the net though and you will come across hundreds of articles that state weightlifting will not directly interfer with growth.


----------



## ineedhelp

good comeback robisco


----------



## robisco11

ha, its not a comeback mate, theres no argument going on, just a difference of opinion which i respect. If any evidence proves me wrong il hold my hands up.


----------



## ineedhelp

haha


----------



## Guest

robisco11 said:


> poor analogy, comparing the human skeletal structure to that of a plant. If you can show me or direct me towards any scientific study that categorically proves that weightlifting can stunt growth i will accept it. You have a trawl around the net though and you will come across hundreds of articles that state weightlifting will not directly interfer with growth.


Cant be ****d. Not going to try and prove you wrong because I could be wrong, but I just dont recommend it



ineedhelp said:


> good comeback robisco


This isn't about scores, we are trying to sort your health from fact and foe!


----------



## robisco11

^Andy said:


> Cant be ****d. Not going to try and prove you wrong because I could be wrong, but I just dont recommend it
> 
> *This isn't about scores, we are trying to sort your health from fact and foe!*


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ineedhelp

:thumb:


----------



## Jungle

Hey good start man. Use this week just to get used to the running and get a weights session in. Then start afresh next week. New week and all!


----------



## ineedhelp

iv just got back from anouther 3 mile run because i was bored


----------



## Jungle

Now thats commitment!


----------



## ineedhelp

thankyou lol

anouther 3 miles in the morning then sportsday at school my events: shotput + tug of war


----------



## Jungle

ineedhelp said:


> thankyou lol
> 
> anouther 3 miles in the morning then sportsday at school my events: shotput + tug of war


Good luck big man!


----------



## nobody

^Andy said:


> Well if its putting pressure on your bones before they casn harden and allow you to grow then sure.
> 
> *Stick a weight on a climbing plant and I bet it never leaves the ground*


yes it will it would also grow round it and crush it.

Best of luck to you


----------



## hamsternuts

think you're safe enough doing weights mate, but just not REALLY heavy at this point, logic would suggest to me that lots of weight/pressure on joints while they are still growing may alter their natural progression

when doing weights, i'd stick to doing 12 reps, (as long as the last one is only just going)

if you start going heavy like 6 (heavier) reps, you're more likely to injure yourself, and quit

good luck

you looking forward to christmas?


----------



## louis h

Hi mate good to hear you want to get in shape. forget the running and just walk before breakfast for 20 mins and after training if you want for 30 to 40 mins. Make sure your diet is clean and eat at least 4 meals a day preferably 6. For a begginer like yourself i would suggest weight training 3 to 4 times a week training each bodypart one a week. Abs more if you wish. The weights are important in developing your physique and also will help in burning fat because it will raise your hormone levels. If you only do cardio when it comes to the weights later on you will just be skinny and weak and will struggle. Good luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ineedhelp

Ano wah u mean but all i want to do is run and get fit , running shows my stamina rate and helps judge my proformance

thankyou for all the tips people my diet is sorted out now and i am doing loads of cardio and abb work

alll helpfull tips are getting rep


----------



## Jungle

How is the training going mate?


----------



## ineedhelp

its not looking good for me i am tryin my hardest to get my abbs i have dreamed for i:

Run

Crunches

Weight's

eat right and i cant get rid of the fat eny1 els suggest enything i can try

i will be able 2 take asmuch pain i need 2 get to my goal ??


----------



## bigbob33

Just stick with it mate! If you want to lose fat just eat less calories than you use and your fat will have no choice but to bugger off

not being funny mate but have you considered a paper round? They're normally a couple of miles long and you have to carry a big paper bag, not bad cardio and you earn a few £'s!


----------



## ineedhelp

yer iv tried but none goin in my area i was thinking of getting one 3 miles away from my home and running there and doing it and running back ??


----------



## bigbob33

ineedhelp said:


> yer iv tried but none goin in my area i was thinking of getting one 3 miles away from my home and running there and doing it and running back ??


why not, if that doesnt get the fat shifted, nothing will:thumb:


----------



## ineedhelp

just gave them a call it has been taken

may be abit tomuch to ask but have you got a prgm i can follow


----------



## gym rat

hey bud the program and diet the fellas have laid out for you is fine, it will take a while but you will get there, it took me 14weeks to look like my avi, loosing fat and building muscle is a marathon not a sprint, any ques feel free to ask, id also suggest updating your journal everyday with what you've trained and eaten, this is a very good motivational tool and input would be given by board members which is very valuable


----------



## ineedhelp

thankyou


----------



## rs007

FFS I am about to go on a rant here - not a flame, a proper legitimate rant.

I read up to page six, I am pretty sure there isnt any shining pot of info in the pages I skipped to get to this point, so hey ho, in I dive with both feet.

I think the majority of replies in this thread are sh1t.

ineedhelp, well done on coming here for help - respect mate. Now let me give it to you, because I was in a VERY similar situation to you (except I was 13) when I started out.

Forget about cutting. You have lost a lot of wieght mate, well done, and yes you still look a little puffy.

Your BF% will be high, not because you are obese, but because - and I am just being honest here - you have very little muscle. Just like I did :thumbup1:

This is something you can fix 

But you are still puffy looking, so you want to cut - IMO get this out of your head man!!! No offence, but your body hasnt fully matured yet, you still have "puppy fat" (I hate that term. Its natural and it will go.

What you DONT want to be doing, is restricting yourself during these critical developement stages, by stressing about bodyfat and cutting your diet right down. You need to provide enough to finish your development the best you can.

In my experienced (of this exact same situation personally) opinion, you need to focus on good eating (guys got that about right) lots of good fish, chicken, beef, potatoes, pasta etc - all the good stuff - and train to BUILD muscle.

Why am I telling you this?

Because muscle is metabolically active tissue. It needs calories just when it is sitting doing nothing. By ADDING muscle, not only will you bring your bf% down on paper (more muscle on your frame than there was, hoepfully fat same or less) but you will GIVE yourself the capacity to lose fat easily, and change your body composition toward a lean muscular unit :thumbup1:

The other reason I tell you to aim to build muscle now, is your natural hormones are just gagging for it mate - you have a hormone coursing about your body right now called testosterone, and one of the many things this does is build muscle. Most if not all anabolic steroids are developed from testosterone - you have a perfectly natural anabolic steroid floating about in your system right now - EXPLOIT IT!!! Dont waste this valuable time trying to get ripped when you have so little muscle underneath to give you lean appearance anyway - you'll just end up looking anorexic.

You are not fat mate, never think it, you are just right for your age - but trust me on this, BUILD muscle.

Your diet doesnt need to be too complicated. When I was your age, I lived off the food my mum cooked,but did manage to sway her toward stuff that helped me. That meant I was getting at least 3 good meals in. Just basic stuff mate, good breakfast of oats and maybe some scrambled egg, good lunch of chicken sandwiches, dinner maybe roast potatoes, some meat or fish, veg.

And then I used to snack on cold chicken or hardboiled eggs. Used to drink plenty of milk.

If I could afford it by saving up any money my folks gave me, Id get a tub of protein, its not essential, but it did help, even though I was only having one drink a day.

I cannot stress enough to you mate, train for muscle gain.

I went from a skinny-fat bottom of the pile kid to probably one of the biggest lads in my school... looking back I was small by proper big guy standards, but folks immediately recognised me as a bodybuilder when I had a tight t-shirt on, which was every day (no uniform back then) - fantastic!!!

FFS at the rest of you guys, trying to get him to cut - cut to what??? Fast road to a fkn eating disorder or malnutrition IMO


----------



## ineedhelp

That is what i wanted to hear m8


----------



## rs007

Build muscle and your bodyfat - for all it is, barely a pick on you - will take care of itself.

No point in cutting, if you are not obese or have nothing to cut to.

I just looked at your photos, and saw myself looking back, so I know for a fact you can get to where you want to be mate, just concentrate on the right things. Gaining muscle will never be as easy again in your life as it could be over the next couple of years, dont waste it :thumbup1:

Eat well

Train well

Sleep well

The changes still wont come fast enough for you, they never do though :lol: but they will come!


----------



## ineedhelp

:thumb :Cheers m8 im starting frest tommorow


----------



## weeman

excellent posts by Ramsay there mate,take heed of what he says bud it makes perfect sense.

He's also who i go to for most of my advice so obviously thats gner sound biased but he's helped me look the way i do now so his advice cant be bad:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

change is slow, too slow for most people thats why not everyone does this ****. IF you keep going it will happen.


----------



## jonesy1234cas

good post rs2007


----------



## frowningbudda

That is some of the best advice given I have ever heard.

Listen to the man


----------



## DNC

Really great post there Rams,there is a couple of young lads posting about training and diet right now,will try and direct them to your post if i can,a defo must read for a young new trainer.


----------



## woodie1971

eat small amounts ant try eat every 3hours to krrp you metabolinsa fast,


----------



## Jonsey

u wana be training in a mornin before any food , drink plenty of water, if u wana trim down try ephedrine, use it s a ECA stack , or t5 ,, i suggest trimmin down before bulking up mate. let me know how u get on


----------



## Lois_Lane

Who keeps bumping this very old thread?

And yes of course you can build a great body from that age.

I was a chubby kid and pulled it together around age 14 and was ripped up and muscular within a year. If you ever have a chance to progress its in your teens!


----------



## Críostóir

you dont need us to change your life you can do that yourself - all you need is will power and determination


----------



## suliktribal

I don't mean to sound bad here, and it's a genuinie question...

Is English your first language, Ineedhelp?

RS007 is spot on, and IMO, the most helpful post on this thread.


----------

